# GIVEAWAY: GREENLEE Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Greenlee* to give away THREE *Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack*.

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 

*What’s the most important tool you keep in your bag?*

On *October 12, 2017* we will do random drawings from the responses in this thread to select the winner.

_*Added Note*: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._









*Greenlee Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack*

Engineered to be rugged, the Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack can manage heavy loads and harsh work environments. Next Generation tool bags are constructed from a poly and nylon Ripstop fabric. This construction contains any tear that should ensue, maintaining the durability and utilization of the bag. Critical seams that receive stress from weight are reinforced with double and triple stitching to prevent separation. 

Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack are lined with a light green interior to increase visibility of bag contents. A durable, hard plastic bottom keeps dirt and water out and allows the bag to stand in an upright position for easy access. 




*Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack Features: *

• Personalized embroidered name patch
• Designed for the office and the work environment
• Features a laptop compartment
• Nickel chromium zippers for added durability
• Padded lumbar support reduces back strain when carrying a loaded backpack
• S-strap shoulder strap designed for ergonomic form-fit to evenly distribute weight
• 27 double-stitched pockets for tool storage and organization
• Zippered compartment allows for tablet or laptop storage​
*See Official Rules, Terms And Conditions*









*Greenlee Textron*
Founded in 1862, Greenlee is recognized for over 150 years of customer-driven innovation. From woodworking, barrel-making, and machine tool beginnings to the present day selection of Power Tools and Accessories, Hand Tools, Bending, and more, Greenlee products get the job done Faster. Safer. Easier.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Seems my most important tool anymore is my laptop. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd say that to do my job at all, I need the following four tools, if nothing else:
Lineman's pliers
*****
Wire strippers
11-in-1 screwdriver

Missing any one of those means I'm not getting a heck of a lot done, so I would say they are equally important. I guess in a pinch I could get by with just the lineman's and the screwdriver, but I'd definitely prefer to have all four. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Digital VOM


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It all depends on the job at hand but many times it's my DM meter or Megger.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Actually there are three things I would not leave home or shop without.

A multi tip driver, side cutters and a small 6" pair of channelocks.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Folding ruler, of course.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

DVM to stay safe. Digital Volt Meter that is.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Greenlee 1399 heavy duty mobile band saw


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

My linemen. I can do just about anything with them, including loosening and tightening the majority of screws.


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

Fluke 323 True-RMS Clamp Meter


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sparkiez said:


> My linemen. I can do just about anything with them, including loosening and tightening the majority of screws.


I have a pair of linemans pliers that are old, bare handles, and somebody sharpened the one handle to a kind of a chisel point that you can turn slotted screws with.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My impact gun.


----------



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

I am going to say a flashlight or headlamp. if I am in a dark ceiling without one, it will make the other tools tough to use........


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

a roll of t.p

in case the john on-site runs out


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Pencil


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

My _*GREENLEE *_DM820A DVM... I can beg, borrow or steal hand tools, even run down to Walmart if I have to. But I'm not going to trust my life to a cheap Chinese DVM that I got there. No way.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

mah sidecutters...aka kliens...aka linemens pliers


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

My invoice book. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Linesmans

Texting and Driving


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Voltage tester or multi meter and LOTO


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

There is no 'one' tool ... there are many I wouldn't leave the shop without.

But if I had to choose, I'd take my multimeter. At least I can figure out what's going on, and borrow the homeowners screwdrivers 

I see this isn't open to canucks ... so If my name comes up in the draw, send it to Hack ... He's contributed here forever, and never won ... that's just not right  ... And this bag would be perfect for his Impact gun :thumbsup:

Thanks ... carry on ...


----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Very hard to pick only one but I would have to say my greenlee 9 in 1 screw driver


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Screwdrivers.
I can't use my meter if I can't open a box.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Linemans


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sblk55 said:


> Very hard to pick only one but I would have to say my greenlee 9 in 1 screw driver


No real tradesman uses a multi driver.


----------



## PeteBuh (Jul 26, 2013)

Digital VOM


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

My most important tool to always have handy, would be a basic pencil. I can mark things, make lists and even use it as a line up tool in a pinch. 

Other necessities: DMM, folding ruler, side cutters.


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

I?d have to say my tape measure . Unfortunately hangin panels , bending conduit, laying out, etc, etc, etc cannot be done with a Multi-Meter !   

-M


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

kleins

even though right now they're channelock sidecutters


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DMM, Amp Clamp, Megger


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

My first tool is my brain, next is my hammer that has been by my side for the last 35 years in the trade.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

A pencil...with that I can plan out my day, write down the material I need, figure out the job site hazards at the moment...from there I will grab everything I need.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Currently it's a pencil, tape measure, and file. Building bunch of racks and running rigid.


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

BEAMEUP said:


> My first tool is my brain, next is my hammer that has been by my side for the last 35 years in the trade.


Well said BEAMEUP, well said


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

icdubois said:


> Currently it's a pencil, tape measure, and file. Building bunch of racks and running rigid.


Hmmm... I would think channys would be in your top 3 ..?! Since your running so many
racks of rigidlol


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

BEAMEUP said:


> My first tool is my brain, next is my hammer that has been by my side for the last 35 years in the trade.


Is your hammer lineman's pliers or are you a framer?? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> Sblk55 said:
> 
> 
> > Very hard to pick only one but I would have to say my greenlee 9 in 1 screw driver
> ...


    

Lmao! I couldn?t agree more! But sheeesh my dude at least go big and get the 11 -1 ! Pshhhh.... some electricians


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LasVegasJDub86 said:


> Lmao! I couldn?t agree more! But sheeesh my dude at least go big and get the 11 -1 ! Pshhhh.... some electricians


LOL there have been near holy wars about which multi driver is best! 

The Greenlee looks the same as the Lenox, which is my favorite. The reason is if you put the hex insert from the Klein in a drill chuck it gets mangled. The Lenox hex insert is beefy. 

Although I will say if one brand had really good bits that would probably trump the rest.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a huge difference between the Greenlee and Lenox multidrivers. The Greenlee handle is HUGE. 

The Lenox handle is the size of the typical Klein mid size screwdriver. The Greenlee handle is the size of the large Klein screwdrivers.

As for the 9in1, I find it to be better than the 11in1. You lose the torx bits that I never used, but you gain a full size #2 phillips and straight tip. That's really important because the little tips that come in the 10in1 and 11in1 always fall out. 

I used to make an 8in1 hybrid out of a Klein 10in1 and 5in1 back in the day so that I could have a full size #2 phillips and straight tip.

As for multidrivers being gay, it's all I use.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

residential work, with about 50 tools in my tote, and I'd say my NCVT. I use lots of other tools more, but that one, even though it's not perfect, is my go-to first-check safety device.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

I do HVAC/Controls, the tool I use constantly and would be very unhappy without is my Fluke 87v. The quick reading capability is a real necessity with the work I do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The last few days the most important tool has been an oscillating tool.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

Four tools to always carry, 
11 in 1
Wire strippers 
Dikes
Conduit reamer

And a voltage tester for safety.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

My Knopp solenoid-type voltage tester. It tells me whether what I am working on is live or dead, and since it doesn't use batteries it just works. The Fluke 179 DMM is #2 for troubleshooting, and an amp clamp is #3. Everything else I can make do with whatever, but those 3 are key.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Definitely my digital meter


----------



## ctoose (Jan 29, 2012)

digital VOM without question


----------



## was240 (May 12, 2011)

I hate to admit this, but the most important tool for me is my cell phone. I can take pictures of the job, send info back to the shop or send pictures to the techs in the field. But... I also hate getting interrupted by it while i am in the middle of a job.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I really can't narrow it down to one tool. My side cutters(pliers) are probably the most versatile but more important is the means to contain the tools which is what this thread is giving away. I have used many a make shift tool carrier but most of them I find difficult to find all the tools while others don't seem to have enough deep pockets.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

My 11 in 1 screwdriver.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

The most important tool in my bag is my iPad.

My iPad helps to ensure that business runs smoothly and that there are plenty of jobs lined up to make profitable use of the rest of tools in my bag.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

My Fluke 23


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

11 in 1 screwdriver


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would say mine is probably my Non contact volt tester. Pretty much the first thing I grab on any call.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Truth is the first thing I put in is something like this 










with the few essentials listed above. You can do a lot with three or four tools but you really can't do much with any one.


----------



## BParris713 (Sep 29, 2017)

Most important tool in my arsenal is always my safety harness, i work at various heights and always important to be compliant to jobsite rules and regulations, not to mention staying alive to bring home the bacon.


----------



## hdenbow06 (Sep 30, 2017)

Multi bit, level, linemans, and channel locks


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I started to type my 11-1 screwdriver, but then realized the Original question "most important tool" So I changed my response.

Most important tool would be my trusty 30+ year old Ideal Voltage Tester. It is the very first tester I bought back in 1982 and I have been using it ever since.
It has been in every tool bag /belt I have ever used.

When i bought it my J-man at the time told me to buy the leather case for it and take care of it and it will last forever. I told him the day it lies is the day it dies. Well I still use it and it has never been wrong ..........


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This am the most important tool was patience and having not packed enough of it I had to call it a day early.


----------



## LittleMoElectric (Oct 1, 2017)

Linesmen or 11in1


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

My DMM. 

Anything else I can usually borrow but I don't like using a meter I'm not familiar with. 

BTW, that backpack looks really good.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I heard Corey's (who works at Lowe's) new favourite tool is a Greenlee one shot offset bender.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Definitely my codebook


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> Oh bollocks, I just noticed Canadians are not eligible for this contest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Just for future reference- we are NEVER included in these draws. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhartz (Jul 18, 2013)

Needle-node pliers. I don't need them every day, but when I do, they sure are useful


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

sidecutters/linemans, hands down. It is the one tool I can do the most with I suppose. It's a hammer, pliers, cutters, strippers, wrench, reamer, etc.........


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't do anything without a DMM but can do even less without an 11-in-1.


----------



## sprky69 (Sep 15, 2010)

What’s the most important tool you keep in your bag? That's a tough one, as there are several. The ABSOLUTE most important tool which is my brain isnt kept in a bag so thats out. Gotta be my Fluke DMM. I trust my meter but have seen WAY too many other meters give false readings.


----------



## Njames72 (Oct 2, 2017)

Linemans seem to be the most versatile.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

My meter!! :thumbsup:


Cricket said:


> View attachment 113889
> 
> 
> We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Greenlee* to give away THREE *Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack*.
> ...


----------



## elecwired (Jul 24, 2017)

What’s the most important tool you keep in your bag?

Basic tool belt with dikes, strippers, lineman, needle nose, screw drivers & reamers,testers. The most important tool would be the tool belt or bag to organize the required tools for the task at hand.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Depends on the job at hand but either my meter or tablet.


----------



## jon.goldsmith (Apr 14, 2013)

Tape measure 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

My Greenlee field office box.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

zac said:


> My Greenlee field office box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you go to the same job everyday?


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wire strippers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> So you go to the same job everyday?


I have a big van. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 113889
> 
> 
> We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *Greenlee* to give away THREE *Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack*.
> ...


Tough to get the job done with just one tool, but an 11 in 1, a pair of Kung Fu grip strippers, and a pair of linemans will handle 90% of work related issues. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

My phone


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Shaneyj said:


> Tough to get the job done with just one tool, but an 11 in 1, a pair of Kung Fu grip strippers, and a pair of linemans will handle 90% of work related issues.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


This is a contractor site. real contractors do not use 11-1's.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> This is a contractor site. real contractors do not use 11-1's.


Real contractors don't wear white pants.. unless you're a painter!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> This is a contractor site. real contractors do not use 11-1's.


Sounds like your bag is 10 screwdrivers heavier than mine. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep. One more vote for my phone. If my phone goes unanswered, I'm unemployed


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Just for future reference- we are NEVER included in these draws. :thumbsup:


but the website address is peter st toronto?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*What’s the most important tool you keep in your bag?

All of them as they are needed for the task at hand, if they weren't important they wouldn't be with me.
*


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would say my linesman pliers.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

batwing44 said:


> but the website address is peter st toronto?


Best for @Cricket to answer that one.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

to me , my* multi-meter*


----------



## azsparky (Nov 3, 2008)

That would be my Lineman's pliers...But if I had to survive with only one on a desert island, my Leatherman multi-tool...Electricians need many tools to operate efficiently.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What’s the most important tool you keep in your bag?

My phone that accepts payments.


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Knipex electrician pliers


----------



## EMorgan (Dec 12, 2016)

*GREENLEE Next Generation Professional Tool & Tech Backpack*

This is a great bag, backpacks are very handy when doing Tel/Data as well as trim out in occupied spaces.


----------



## khecksher (Dec 27, 2012)

*Most important tool!*

I would have to say my iPad and DVM.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

My Fluke T5 tester. Step 1 when doing anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d e services (Sep 25, 2015)

*most important tool*

My 4mm flat screwdriver gets hammered everyday.


----------



## ttelectric (Mar 1, 2015)

My most important tool in my bag is my multi-drive screwdriver. Use that tool so many times a day.


----------



## EliasCanning (Apr 24, 2017)

Absolutely NEED Non-contact Voltage tester. This has saved me MANY times.


----------



## jbaud10 (Mar 2, 2009)

Meter.


----------



## cdshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

On most jobs #1 tool linemans pliers get most use followed by strippers but the thing most used does not go in tool bag it is a positive attitude


----------



## kysparky (Jan 8, 2010)

Clamp meter


----------



## gstatus (Jan 30, 2011)

My Klein Multimeter


----------



## Joe Blo (Jul 2, 2014)

600v multi-meter w/clamp on amp probe


----------



## big_power (Nov 25, 2009)

*Most important*

My most important tool is my digital multimeter. I would be lost without it!


----------



## goodtimesgladly (Sep 12, 2017)

Multi Meter


----------



## steveamy1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Strictly hand tools, I would say lineman's and screwdriver.
One of my most useful tools is 25 years of experience.


----------



## red1988a (Oct 3, 2014)

As an industrial electrician the most important would have to be a fluke 87.


----------



## lugggnuttt (Nov 7, 2011)

Non Contact Voltage Detector


----------



## Onefaceless (Jan 20, 2015)

My most important tool is never in my bag but always in my pocket... the infamous lineman.


----------



## electric leazenby (Nov 16, 2013)

My brain is my most important tool. Knowledge is key in our trade. 
Being smart enough to buy Greenlee tools only helps with my success.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

electric leazenby said:


> My brain is my most important tool. Knowledge is key in our trade.
> Being smart enough to buy Greenlee tools only helps with my success.


You're a hack! 
If it ain't Kline its not mine. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Just kidding but you sound like a commercial. Experience and the brain are key tools indeed. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk0057 (Jul 2, 2016)

I would say the most important would be my non contact tester, though this new kick ass back pack would be a great way to carry all my important tools


----------



## cj8278 (Sep 27, 2013)

Really can't pinpoint it down to one. I would say my lineman's or 11 in 1 due to it's versatility.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd have to say my linesman and a screwdriver.


----------



## North Coast Lights (Apr 20, 2011)

Lineman's Pliers
Standard and Phillips Screwdriver
DVM
Wire strippers wth Romex stripping
Flashlight


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

d e services said:


> My 4mm flat screwdriver gets hammered everyday.


better it than me


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

Leatherman multi tool! It has saved my butt many times when I forgot tools or did not have on me.


----------



## swchloop (Sep 19, 2017)

Linemans


----------



## ksustaire (Sep 7, 2013)

My most important tool would probably be my lineman pliers (Knipex) they can strip, cut, turn screws, ream 3/4" emt, knock out KOs, pull fish tape and even hammer nails!


----------



## ECJulie (Oct 7, 2017)

My tool pouch. It's already loaded with everything I could possibly need in the field. ?


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

My Fluke meters since I keep my laptop in a separate bag.


----------



## trap1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Crimping plieres.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LloydH (Sep 9, 2017)

My hands. Without them, no other tool will work


----------



## SESZOO (Sep 1, 2017)

Note pad and pencils ,then linesmans


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

My Knopp voltage tester (wiggy).

I got’s to know if it’s safe to work on or not.


----------



## PaulfromTexas (Sep 25, 2017)

EMF voltage detector. Safety First ! !


----------



## kkabob55 (Mar 26, 2013)

My 6 In 1 Multi-Tool would be my most used tool that I have.


----------



## cj8278 (Sep 27, 2013)

ksustaire said:


> My most important tool would probably be my lineman pliers (Knipex) they can strip, cut, turn screws, ream 3/4" emt, knock out KOs, pull fish tape and even hammer nails!



They crimp too!! Awesome quality


----------



## PaulfromTexas (Sep 25, 2017)

EMF Voltage detector. Safety First ! !


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

My radio.


----------



## WildCelt (Nov 27, 2010)

My linesman's pliers, strippers, 11-in-1, electrical tape, and razor knife stay on my belt, so, my meter would be the most important tool in my bag.


----------



## Wattson (Dec 28, 2012)

Fluke 337 meter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulfromTexas (Sep 25, 2017)

My Greenleee Volt tick EMF tester Safety First ! !


----------



## Tangent (Mar 19, 2017)

*What’s the most important tool I keep in my bag?*

Personally I prefer a pair of lineman pliers as this tool possess the most versatility.

_Examples and uses of a good pair lineman's pliers, hammer, cutter, strippers, pry bar wrench and screw driver._


----------



## kvastlik (Mar 11, 2017)

Tape measure


----------



## Muleskinner (May 10, 2017)

*Most Important Tool In My Bag*

Fluke 87 DMM & Clean, Dry Leather Gloves: thumbsup:


----------



## wfrazjr (Jan 11, 2014)

*Greenlee Tool Bag*

My multi-meter would be the most important tool.


----------



## platypuselectrician (Apr 2, 2017)

My multi meter, I don?t even want to think about working on something without it being dead as a door knob.


----------



## Gl115 (May 14, 2016)

My safety glasses.


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

Firstaid kit and 0.2l brandy


----------



## OldMasterTech (Mar 12, 2014)

2 fully charged M12 batteries


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cute backpack if I’m going camping.


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

My multi-meter would be the most important tool that I don't keep on my tool belt. Always in my bag when I need it!


----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

Wasp and hornet spray.


----------



## AlmostPro (May 29, 2017)

It would either be my voltage tester or utility knife for sure!


----------



## Kwilli1st (Jan 28, 2017)

My Fluke 789 Process meter


----------



## rjuergens (Feb 12, 2011)

Flashlight, you cant do anything with those tools if you cant see what your doing!


----------



## CanIBorrowYour (Oct 2, 2017)

Kleins for sure. I'm sure I can find a dime on the ground to use for slotted screws.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 11, 2014)

A lot of tools that I wouldn't go to work without but if I have to pick the most important, I would have to say my meters to check for voltage and voltage level


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If I had to choose one tool, it probably would be my 11 in 1. My non-contact tester is already in my shirt pocket. Second choice would be my clamp meter.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2017)

11 in 1 screwdriver


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2017)

Lineman pliers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2017)

Strippers


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

My Klein 11 in 1.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

My Tic Tracer


----------



## Dutcherican (Oct 10, 2017)

My Lineman Pliers.


----------



## amhrdwd1 (Jul 10, 2010)

My most important tool would have to be my multimeter


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The most important tool in your bag is the one that's right there when you need it and you didn't leave it home because there was no place to pack it in your bag!


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is closed while I check the thread and select 3 winners via random drawing. I will reopen the thread when I am done.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

And the winners are...

@micromind
@backstay
@splatz

I will be notifying you shortly for shipping information. :biggrin:




micromind said:


> My DMM.
> 
> Anything else I can usually borrow but I don't like using a meter I'm not familiar with.
> 
> BTW, that backpack looks really good.





backstay said:


> Digital VOM





splatz said:


> Folding ruler, of course.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

THANKS VERY MUCH @Cricket and Greenlee! 

I am putting a folding rule in every damn pocket  



Cricket said:


> And the winners are...
> 
> @micromind
> @backstay
> ...


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Test post.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> THANKS VERY MUCH @Cricket and Greenlee!
> 
> I am putting a folding rule in every damn pocket


I hope you drop it on your toe.


I mean, congratulations!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@micromind @backstay @splatz

Congrats gentlemen, use them in good health.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> @micromind @backstay @splatz
> 
> Congrats gentlemen, use them in good health.


Those guys are overrated.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> Those guys are overrated.


Nah, don't be jealous!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*My meter*

Without a doubt my meter, my life depends on it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Those guys are overrated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah!


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

just the cowboy said:


> Without a doubt my meter, my life depends on it.


Dollar short my friend.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sick of rewriting my response to be mildly offensive, but not over the top. It isn't working. I never win anything


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It showed up today. I think this is the first thing I've ever won! Thank you!


----------

